# Jean-Jacques Rousseau



## Il Seraglio

A great political philosopher best known for the monumental Social Contract was also an unexpectedly successful composer. Sadly the only one of his works with recordings that are easy to get a hold of is his operatic intermède Le Devin du Village, perhaps best known by its association with Mozart's _Bastien und Bastienne_ which parodied it.








It's little wonder Gluck spoke so highly of him as "a pioneer of the expressive natural style". His influence on Gluck in manifest hearing his music, which is something of medium between the expressiveness of French opera with its programmatic style and sparing use of recitative and the stripped down, 'natural' simplicity of the Italian opera buffa which was beginning to take centre stage in the music world.

Any other admirers? Oh, and if anybody can recommend more of his music (if the recordings exist), I'd be very grateful.


----------



## science

Evidently he had some kind of conflict with Rameau as well.

View attachment 43287


I listened to this recording for the first time a few weeks ago, in less than ideal circumstances (road noise, people talking). It is an interesting work, for sure. I didn't notice a lot of counterpoint, but I wonder whether I just missed it.

I'm not a big fan of his political philosophy - perhaps Rousseau should've stuck to composing?


----------

